
Government Report Finds Drastic Impact of Climate Change on U.S - aaronbrethorst
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/07/climate/climate-change-drastic-warming-trump.html
======
drallison
It will be very illuminating to see what Trump and his cohorts do about this
report since it reports facts which fly in the face of the fantasy that has
been promulgated by the Administration. The scientific community should not
have to fear government censorship.

